# Stabwood DNA 250C



## Timwis (15/6/20)

The latest Ultroner stabwood release is The Sphinx a DNA 250C dual battery device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/6/20)

Timwis said:


> The latest Ultroner stabwood release is The Sphinx a DNA 250C dual battery device!
> 
> View attachment 198572


This is the one which had a blind person design the 510 placement, right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (15/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> This is the one which had a blind person design the 510 placement, right?


Just saw that picture on Instagram, haven't seen where the placement of the 510 is.


----------



## Timwis (15/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> This is the one which had a blind person design the 510 placement, right?


Just seen, can see why it's a 21700 device so it's placement keeps the height of the device down!


----------

